# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Rglage du temps d'intgration

## kekman1

Bonjour, 
Dans le cadre d'un stage je suis  la recherche d'ide pour rgler au mieux le temps d'intgration d'une camera ( capteur CCD)...

J'ai dj mis au point deux mthodes mais j'aimerais savoir si vous aviez des ides peut tre plus judicieuse que les miennes 

ide 1 : Toujours recentrer la moyenne de mon histogramme  127...
ide 2 : Parcourir toute la plage de mes temps d'exposition, faire la somme de l'histogramme... au final je choisis celui dont la somme est max...

Voil ces deux mthodes fonctionnent mais bon ....

Bonne journe

----------


## JeromeBcx

bonjour kekman1,

bienvenue sur le forum.

Je dirais que, comme dans beaucoup de cas, tout dpend du contexte, et en particulier dans ce cas, du sujet et de ce que l'on veut faire...

Est-ce que le sujet sert directement  calibrer la camra, ou utilisez vous une "mire" (l'idal serait de nous dire qu'elle est le sujet, a rduirait les suppositions !!!)

La camra ne possde t 'elle pas dj une fonction pour faire cela ? (auto exposure, ou quelque chose du genre).
De plus, la camra est elle en couleur ou niveaux de gris ?

Le rglage se fait une fois (ou  intervalle rgulier dans un contexte de calibration) ou alors en continue ?

Ce problme, bien que relativement simple, demande quelques infos et cadrage pour slectionner la meilleure mthode.

JeromeBCX

----------


## kekman1

Alors reBonjour,

J'utilise donc une camra noir et blanc... qui servira  tre mise en extrieur et qui filmera la route ...Il n'y a pas du tout d'auto iris ... sinon je ne vous aurais pas pos la question quand mme!!

Donc le but de ma camra sera d'obtenir une image toujours de bonne qualit c'est  dire ni trop blanche ... ni trop sombre ...

----------


## JeromeBcx

Encore une petite question ? (dsol je sais que c'est frustrant d'avoir comme rponse des questions...) : Le but de l'application est la visualisation ou (et) il y aura des traitements numriques ?

L'idal pour bien calibrer une camra est d'avoir sous la main (plutot dans le champ de la camra) deux objets rfrents, un blanc, un noir. L, dans ce cas idal, la calibration est presque un jeu d'enfant...
Mais comme l'idal n'existe pas sur terre...

Ce que je ferais, c'est prendre comme rfrence l'histogramme d'une premire image dans un contexte contexte (en journe) et je ferais "coller" l'histogramme des nouvelles acquisition avec le rfrent.

----------


## ArgusAzure

> Ce que je ferais, c'est prendre comme rfrence l'histogramme d'une premire image dans un contexte contexte (en journe) et je ferais "coller" l'histogramme des nouvelles acquisition avec le rfrent.


On fait l'hypothse que les changements dans la scne sont ngligeable dans ce cas.

----------


## kekman1

oui effectivement c'est pour faire un traitement par la suite... Dtection de pluie et brouillard ...

En ce qui concerne ton ide j'y avais pens mais il y avait quelques problmes...
du genre si il y a un camion TOUT blanc qui passe ... il me modifie extrmement mon histogramme et si il est sans faire exprs mon image de rfrence c'est mauvais ... Il faut peut tre que je prenne une image en cas idal ... et je m'adapte aprs .... 

Merci de ton aide en tout cas ..

----------


## JeromeBcx

Comme image de rfrence, il faut effectivement prendre une scne de la voirie sans vhicule. De plus, l'image de rfrence peut tre la moyenne de plusieurs images  diffrents instants, et le calibrage de la camra doit tre raliser pour une scne au "repos" (pas de trafic). Les variations de luminosit tant un phnomne naturel relativement lent (par rapport  la frquence d'acquisition), a ne sert  rien de le faire trop souvent.

Par rapport au sujet, attention ! Le brouillard et la pluie vont modifier durablement l'histogramme de l'image (  calibration constante ). Faire une calibration  ce moment risque de perturber la dtection.
Peut tre qu'un simple "talement" entre min (0) et max (255) de l'histogramme suffirait. Et pour tre un plus rsistant, prendre entre les percentiles 5% et 95% par exemple.

Enfin, pour la dtection de changement climatique, on peut assimiler le brouillard (et par extension la pluie)  un filtre passe bas.

Bonne chance pour le projet.

----------


## EvaKli

Bonjour,
svp quelle relation lie la frquence et le temps d'intgration? Je pensais que le temps d'intgration(IT) est le temps pendant lequel la camra prend une image, si elle prend donc N images alors la frquence est N/IT? Est-ce que la camra prend plusieurs image  pendant le temps d'intgration ou juste une seule?
Merci

----------

